
Ask HN: Where I can post my startup to get beta users? - matysanchez
There is betalist, HN, .., what else?
======
nfm
This is a lesson I have learned the hard way... You should know the answer
this question before you start work on anything. If you're having trouble
figuring out who your product is for, or how you're going to get in touch with
prospects in an affordable way, you may have picked the wrong thing to work
on.

That said, it's definitely possible to recover from being in this position. It
can just take a long time.

~~~
lowglow
Distribution is the key to product success.

------
benologist
Sites that are relevant to your audience. Don't prioritize "startup" sites
over industry-specific sites.

~~~
650REDHAIR
This 1000x. If you're fundraising and want to get in front of investors then
sure, spend a little time pining for TC/HN coverage, but you should spend most
of your time in front of your specific industry.

~~~
billspreston
Logged in just to say the same thing. If you're asking this question without
even knowing where your target market hang out online, you've already lost.

------
marbemac
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6492109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6492109)

~~~
thangalin
I've added a few more to that list:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/news](https://news.ycombinator.com/news) (Show HN)

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/startups](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups)

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/sideproject](http://www.reddit.com/r/sideproject)

* [http://thenextweb.com/market/](http://thenextweb.com/market/)

* [http://momb.socio-kybernetics.net/](http://momb.socio-kybernetics.net/)

* [http://headlinr.com/](http://headlinr.com/)

* [https://www.favsync.com/common/publicTab/v274z25464-3312a1d2...](https://www.favsync.com/common/publicTab/v274z25464-3312a1d297ed261ecb3cc34928347c43/biggest-collection-of-sites-to-submit-your-site)

* [http://www.crunchbase.com/](http://www.crunchbase.com/)

* [https://www.angel.co/](https://www.angel.co/)

* [http://www.betali.st/](http://www.betali.st/)

* [http://www.romanianstartups.com/](http://www.romanianstartups.com/)

* [http://www.startupli.st/](http://www.startupli.st/)

* [http://www.kickoffboost.com/](http://www.kickoffboost.com/)

* [http://www.geekopedia.me/startupsubmit/](http://www.geekopedia.me/startupsubmit/)

* [http://www.killerstartups.com/](http://www.killerstartups.com/)

* [http://www.startupbird.com/](http://www.startupbird.com/)

* [http://www.ratemystartup.com/](http://www.ratemystartup.com/)

* [http://www.new-startups.com/](http://www.new-startups.com/)

* [http://www.nextbigwhat.com/](http://www.nextbigwhat.com/)

* [http://www.leanstack.io/](http://www.leanstack.io/)

* [http://www.launchingnext.com/](http://www.launchingnext.com/)

* [http://www.startupproject.org/](http://www.startupproject.org/)

* [http://www.erlibird.com/](http://www.erlibird.com/)

* [http://www.thestartuppitch.com/](http://www.thestartuppitch.com/)

* [http://www.startuplift.com/](http://www.startuplift.com/)

* [http://www.feedmyapp.com/submit/](http://www.feedmyapp.com/submit/)

* [http://www.siliconallee.com/contact](http://www.siliconallee.com/contact)

* [http://www.f6s.com/](http://www.f6s.com/)

* [http://www.paggu.com/](http://www.paggu.com/)

* [http://www.aboutyourstartup.com/](http://www.aboutyourstartup.com/)

* [http://www.eu-startups.com/directory/](http://www.eu-startups.com/directory/)

* [http://www.go2web20.net/](http://www.go2web20.net/)

* [http://www.101bestwebsites.com/](http://www.101bestwebsites.com/)

* [http://www.vator.tv/](http://www.vator.tv/)

* [http://www.springwise.com/](http://www.springwise.com/)

* [http://www.techpluto.com](http://www.techpluto.com)

* [http://www.cee-startups.com/](http://www.cee-startups.com/)

* [http://www.appuseful.com/](http://www.appuseful.com/)

* [http://www.startupwizz.com/](http://www.startupwizz.com/)

* [http://www.startuptunes.com/](http://www.startuptunes.com/)

* [http://www.venturebeatprofiles.com/](http://www.venturebeatprofiles.com/)

* [http://www.techhunger.com/](http://www.techhunger.com/)

* [https://www.gust.com](https://www.gust.com)

* [http://www.cee-startups.com/](http://www.cee-startups.com/)

* [http://www.startupbook.co](http://www.startupbook.co)

* [http://www.launch.it/contact_form/1/0/contact](http://www.launch.it/contact_form/1/0/contact)

* [http://www.netted.net/contact-us/](http://www.netted.net/contact-us/)

* [http://www.minisprout.com/about/](http://www.minisprout.com/about/)

* [http://www.makeuseof.com/contact-team/](http://www.makeuseof.com/contact-team/)

* [http://www.venturevillage.eu/about-us/contact/](http://www.venturevillage.eu/about-us/contact/)

* [http://www.appvita.com/](http://www.appvita.com/)

* [http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/](http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/)

* [http://www.dzineblog.com/](http://www.dzineblog.com/)

* [http://www.rev2.org/](http://www.rev2.org/)

* [http://www.techattitude.com/contact](http://www.techattitude.com/contact)

* [http://www.eastist.com/](http://www.eastist.com/)

* [http://www.siliconallee.com/](http://www.siliconallee.com/)

* [http://www.en.startit.rs/](http://www.en.startit.rs/)

* [http://www.en.startupbusiness.it/](http://www.en.startupbusiness.it/)

* [http://www.blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/](http://www.blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/)

* [http://www.rudebaguette.com/](http://www.rudebaguette.com/)

* [http://www.venturevillage.eu/](http://www.venturevillage.eu/)

* [http://www.en.webrazzi.com/about/](http://www.en.webrazzi.com/about/)

* [http://www.sociableblog.com/contact-us/](http://www.sociableblog.com/contact-us/)

* [http://www.producthunt.co/](http://www.producthunt.co/)

~~~
resu
Thank you! By far one of the most helpful posts I've seen on HN :)

~~~
benologist
While it's good to be enthusiastic it's pretty important to note that for the
majority of startups these sites are a dangerous distraction that shouldn't be
optimized for or influence your company / marketing / growth / sales funnel /
etc.

------
hglaser
This is super hard and there is no great answer. I've never met anyone who's
had good luck with places like Betalist. (Though "Show HN" can work.)

Realistically you are going to be tracking down your first 100 users yourself
manually. Figure out who among your friends is a good fit and bug them. Then
ask all your other friends who they know who'd be a good fit. If they don't
click, follow up and ask why. If they click but then don't come back, follow
up and ask why. If they become an active user, you are about to become best
friends, always talking about what they like and why.

You're going to feel like a mooch for a while -- like you're always asking
your contacts for things and not giving back. This is normal.

Also, this thread is on the front page, so post a link. Quick -- an
opportunity!

~~~
DLarsen
I actually just landed on Betalist a few days ago and I've been very happy
with the results. I added about 120 emails to my "early access" list.

Knowing that the audience may not be directly within my target market I made
sure to ask a simple open-ended question: "How do you feel when you spend too
much money?" About half the folks who signed up answered the question, and
even if none of the Betalist folks convert to paying customers in the long
run, I've at least boosted my understanding of the pain I'm trying to solve.

------
zvanness
I'm currently working on [http://headlinr.com/](http://headlinr.com/)

It's supposed to be a billboard for startup and product launches.

I pushed it out about three weeks ago, it's picking up some pretty good
traffic so far.

I plan on expanding it into something more, something that actually gets you
your initial user-base.

------
nate
My best tools for getting beta users when I was kicking around Draft as an
idea:

1) Build your own audience through teaching. Stop looking for the one time
hit. The odds your startup/project is going to last the long term are probably
low, and if you move onto the next thing, you'll be in the same spot. Start
trying to build an audience around you of people and students who share your
world views, and build stuff for them. Blog, write articles, do webcasts, talk
at one of the many co-working spaces that look for speakers now.

Many people reading this are saying "But I don't know anything to teach."
That's ridiculous. You just learned something last week that someone still
doesn't know. I was teaching an entire Freshman Chemistry class as a Senior.
There were juniors doing it. Sure, I took the class myself, but I didn't think
I knew it well enough to even teach them. But I did the work to prepare, and
teaching made me learn it backwards and forwards. Teaching isn't just good for
the student; it's good for you.

"What is obvious to you is obvious to you" -John Medina (author of
BabyBrainRules).

There is so much you know that someone else would love to acquire.

2) User testing. Get some beta testers simply by paying some people to use
your app. (Read: Don't Make Me Think) I got some early folks on
Usertesting.com. They were invaluable in finding problems and providing
feedback in way you just don't get from some comments on a forum or thread
about your product.

3) Go do some volunteer/non-profit work for 2 hours a week. Join something
that has a big group of people you can help out and commit to for awhile.
You'll quickly find when you start working for groups have a cause much bigger
than you, you make a lot of new friends. And when you help them out, they love
helping you out. You'll have these new groups to reach out to kick around new
ideas. And they are the first ones spreading your stuff. Even better if you
can find some groups to help with stuff you are building, but definitely not
required to get some great benefits.

------
rrhyne
If B2B, decide on a few target verticals. Verticals that post email addresses
to websites would help you get started easily, else get creative with linked
in and google to find emails.

Then create an email campaign using something like Toutapp.com to email these
people telling them you'd like their opinion on a tool that does x for their
needs.

If consumer, try the same thing with facebook or similar.

------
grisha
Hmm. It seems to me, that if you answer such a question, then you do not know
who your users are. And this is not good for your startup. Because you have to
know your users to be able to fix problems worth fixing. So try ask another
question. Who are my users? And what actual problem I want to fix for them?
Then, I think, you will be able to find a way to them.

------
mtrimpe
Once you're no longer closed beta Museum of Modern Beta's is another option:
[http://momb.socio-kybernetics.net/](http://momb.socio-kybernetics.net/)

Technology showcases also work, like e.g. builtwithbackbonejs.com

------
notJim
Where do your customers hang out online? If your customers are “everyone”,
pick a narrower group to start with that you can target more directly, and
then once you get traction there, expand to other groups.

------
nish1500
I had my last product on the front page for a while. Show HN can be a good
source of traffic, but it was quite useless for getting users, or even quality
feedback.

I suggest you look for niches in your industry.

------
DanBC
You don't appear to have a link to it from your profile?

------
georgelawrence
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488822)

------
makyol
Startup Buffer: [http://startupbuffer.com](http://startupbuffer.com)
Disclaimer: I am built that.

~~~
Void_
People don't sign up for random generic lists anymore.

------
davidbarker
[http://startupli.st](http://startupli.st) is one I often look at.

------
lowglow
[http://beta.techendo.co/](http://beta.techendo.co/)

------
cmelbye
Are the people who use "betalist" and HN in your product's target market?

------
sparrish
Contact non-profits directly and offer them a free beta account. It worked for
us.

------
adinb
Centercode is a good, for-pay beta service provider. (Centercode.com)

------
johns
producthunt.co

------
scottmcleod
By picking up the phone

~~~
urbangangster
YES!

~~~
pontifexa
Or NO!

Frankly, the right answer depends a lot on the nature of the business, and the
people involved.

Being in the tech business, I would never even consider hearing someone out on
the phone, simply because >99% of the unsolicited phone calls we get are scams
or completely inappropriate for what we do.

If you were to send me a personal email, OTOH, you'd be guaranteed a reply.
And it'd be much more likely to be positive if I've had the chance to check
out your offering at my own pace.

~~~
scottmcleod
Was more about the principle, talk to frickin' users!

~~~
pontifexa
I completely agree!

I was answering urbangangster's very explicit pro-phone opinion with a
different, real-life side of the same story.

